# Trying to connect Belkin Bridge to Netgear Router



## talacrush (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a Netgear DG834GT modem router that has been communicating just fine with a Belkin Wireless Ethernet Bridge unit (F5D7330) that connects my desktop PC to the internet.

Recently I found someone is connecting to my network which I had never bothered WEP protecting simply because I was happy to share.  However the usage is massive and so I've decided the time has come to enable security on it.

On the Netgear you can protect in one of two ways: (i) enable WEP key or (ii) define MAC addresses in an Access List on the router.

I tried the first and set a WEP key then set the key in my laptop. This worked fine, but when i set the WEP key in the Belkin bridge it wouldnt work. So, I tried the second way and defined the MAC addresses. Again, it worked fine for my laptop but again the router wont recognise the MAC address for the Belkin unit. I simply can't get it connected but the link works fine if i don't enable any security.

Has anyone got a clue how I can get connected between my PC thru the Belkin bridge to the Netgear router with either WEP enabled or the Bridge's MAC address being recognised.

Thanks


----------



## phantomofrussia (Jan 23, 2009)

i just went through most of the manual for that ethernet bridge..... its all there

for the mac address i would suggest double checking that you didnt mess up putting in the MAC address


----------

